# [X] probleme d interface graphique

## tdyp

bonjour, bonsoir

j ai un soucis pour installer la gentoo sur mon ibm thinkpad a 22m. j ai fait plusieurs tentatives, tout ca pour dire que je n ai pas peur de recommencer. mais a chaque fois une erreur m empeche d aller plus loin.

voila mon soucis: apres quelques essaies ratés, j ai reussi a installé X en utilisant le paquet x11-base/xorg-11. en lancant startX j ai un joli message d erreur.

mais pour eviter de le taper a la mano est il possible d editer ce message dans un fichier?

merci!Last edited by tdyp on Fri May 11, 2007 9:59 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

```

startx > rapport_startx.log

```

par exemple.

[edit]

arf mais où ai-je la tête. fais plutôt :

```

more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE >> rapport_X.log

more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW >> rapport_X.log

```

Sinon tu peus carrément poster le Xorg.0.log mais ça risque de faire lourd. 

[/edit]

----------

## Mickael

Pour tout le log de X, tu peux le mettre sur http://pastebin.ca/  :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

le fichier ne fait que quelques kilos je l edite et je le poste.

----------

## Mickael

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> le fichier ne fait que quelques kilos je l edite et je le poste.

 

La taille en ko, on s'en moque, c'est la quantité de lignes qui nous intéresse lorsque l'on poste dans le forum, donc met le sur pastebin.ca   :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

emerge nopaste  :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

ci fait voila l url: http://pastebin.ca/457526

sinon je peux toujours coller le fichier ^^

----------

## kwenspc

Ah ouais hum.

Bon déjà faudra installer de préférence xorg-server mais avant toute chose: remplir les variables INPUT_DRIVER et VIDEO_DRIVER dans /etc/make.conf (les créeer si elles n'y sont pas). C'est expliqué en détail dans le handbook il me semble. Là il te manque les input_driver par exemple puisque le driver clavier n'est pas installé et tout et tout.

Et après jeter un coup d'oeil au xorg.conf, parce que là il essais de charger tout un tas de modules qui servent à rien à pas mal de config...  :Confused: 

----------

## tdyp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ah ouais hum.
> 
> Bon déjà faudra installer de préférence xorg-server mais avant toute chose: remplir les variables INPUT_DRIVER et VIDEO_DRIVER dans /etc/make.conf (les créeer si elles n'y sont pas). C'est expliqué en détail dans le handbook il me semble. Là il te manque les input_driver par exemple puisque le driver clavier n'est pas installé et tout et tout.
> 
> Et après jeter un coup d'oeil au xorg.conf, parce que là il essais de charger tout un tas de modules qui servent à rien à pas mal de config... 

 

ok pour les variables je vais rentrer ca.

alors en premier lieu tu me demande d installer xorg-server?

soucis numero1:

pour les variables, j ai un soucis pour la carte graphique.

selon lshw il semblerait que j ai une ati rage mobility. en cherchant sur le site d ibm il semblerait que ce soit une ati rage 128, mais je ne sais pas en fait... =( qui pourrait m aider a ce niveau....

----------

## kwenspc

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> soucis numero1:
> 
> pour les variables, j ai un soucis pour la carte graphique.
> ...

 

Ati rage mobility = version laptop de l'ati rage 128. Donc kifkif  :Smile: 

Donc la valeur à mettre pour video_driver serait "r128"

(fais un emerge -pv xorg-server pour voir les possibilités, ou eix si tu as c'est plus rapide)

----------

## tdyp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *tdyp wrote:*   
> 
> soucis numero1:
> 
> pour les variables, j ai un soucis pour la carte graphique.
> ...

 

ok voila le rapport

cependant l option r128 semble etre a exclure....

----------

## Mickael

poste nous ici ton make.conf et la sortie de la commande lspci s'il te plaît. Et relit le handbook, tout ce que nous disons ici est déjà décrit dans ce dernier.

----------

## tdyp

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> poste nous ici on make.conf et la sortie de la commande lspci s'il te plaît. Et relit le handbook, tout ce que nous disons ici est déjà décrit dans ce dernier.

   :Rolling Eyes:  le soucis ne vient pas de la.

suivre un texte ca je sais le faire. mais malheureusement lorsqu une instruction ne fonctionne pas (la je ne dis pas que ca ne vient pas de moi) rien n est expliqué dans le handbook pour nous guider vers une solution, voila pourquoi je suis venu sur le forum.

bref:

voila le lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0c)

00:03.1 Serial controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem (rev 01)

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

```

et le make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## Mickael

Alors, pour ta gouverne il existe une multitude de documents dans la section document de gentoo.org, qui peuvent aux cas ou... t'aider. Ainsi e guide de configuration de xorg, te dit de mettre dans ton fihier make.conf deux variables :

la première est : VIDEO_CARDS="qqchose", qui dans ton cas, qqchose = r128 comme te le conseil kwenspc. Ainsi tu compileras xorg pour ta carte avec le driver qui va bien. Dans ton dernier pastebin.ca tu auras remarqué que tous les pilotes de toutes les cartes allaient être installés. Ce qui est bien sûr complètement inutile. Ensuite la deuxième variable est INPUT_DEVICES dans laquelle on spécifiera clavier souris touchpad joystic etc. Dans mon cas pour un portable j'ai ceci : INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" je te laisse deviner ce à quoi ils peuvent bien servir. Voilà maintenant je suis sûr que tu comprends que le problème venait du make.conf, et oui, sous Gentoo tout est question de choix, donc il faut bien les définir, et le fichier make.conf est en quelque sorte notre pierre angulaire. Ben voilà bonne lecture et n'hésite pas à poser des questions. Et c'est une fois c'est configuration du make.conf faite que tu emergeras xorg-server.  :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Rolling Eyes:  ok donc je vire le xorg que j ai ainsi que le gnome

je rempli mon make.conf comme il faut et je retente avec le xorg-server.

ok je tente ca et je reviendrai.

cependant une question:

quand je boot avec le cd live tout semble etre ok, n y a t il pas moyen de savoir ce que le cd installe pour tout copier????

----------

## YetiBarBar

Et sinon, il te manquerait pas un fichier xorg.conf? (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)

Pense à utiliser xorgconfig si tel n'est pas le cas ....

----------

## tdyp

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Et sinon, il te manquerait pas un fichier xorg.conf? (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
> 
> Pense à utiliser xorgconfig si tel n'est pas le cas ....

 

non c est bon je l ai, d ailleurs la commande startx utilise normalement ce fichier. mais bonje vais deja recommencer la partie de la config de xorg on verra comment ca evolu

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> la commande startx utilise normalement ce fichier

 

C'est cette ligne de ton log qui m'inquiétait un peu à ce sujet :

```
(EE) Unable to locate/open config file
```

----------

## tdyp

bon ben apres avoir recommencer la ou sa pechait, bilan:

xorg-server est installé

j ai reussi a configuré le clavier en francais.

j ai meme reussi a configurer le trackpoint. enfin pour le moment.

cependant dans le guide de configuration de X ils expliquent qu on peut configurer la resolution des ecrans

j ai tenté mais en lancant startx j ai pas l impression de voir la difference... vous avez un moyen de savoir si les changements ont bien ete pris en compte???

----------

## Mickael

oui dans les logs de xorg, et avec la mutitude de petits utilitaires forts sympathiques, tel que : xdyinfo, xvidtune, et plein d'autres. Mais faut nous filer des infos sur ton écran etc, sinon on doit lire dans notre boule de cristal.

----------

## tdyp

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> oui dans les logs de xorg, et avec la mutitude de petits utilitaires forts sympathiques, tel que : xdyinfo, xvidtune, et plein d'autres. Mais faut nous filer des infos sur ton écran etc, sinon on doit lire dans notre boule de cristal.

  ^^  dsl.

ecoute la je suis au taffe j ai telecharger l utilitaire sys-apps/ddcxinfo-knoppix. donc ce soir je posterai les resultats de se que ca me donne.

je dis ca parce que quand je boot avec mon noyau, la resolution est en 800*600, et avec le livecd la resolution est plus proche du 1024*768. j aurais aimé utiliser ce parametre.

----------

## Mickael

Tu peux configurer ceci soit dans grub, soit depuis le kernel avec vesafb-tng ou grub.conf encore une fois. 

Regarde dans le forum.

----------

## tdyp

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Tu peux configurer ceci soit dans grub, soit depuis le kernel avec vesafb-tng ou grub.conf encore une fois. 
> 
> Regarde dans le forum.

   :Rolling Eyes:  ué mais le soucis c est que j ai pas l impression que ca agisse.

j ai rajouter cette ligne a mon lilo.conf:

append="video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@85"

mais ca ne semble pas influer en fait...  :Confused: 

----------

## Mickael

Il faut également le module vesafb dans le noyau, sinon cette ligne est inutile

Pour ma part j'ai configuré cette résolution directement dans le noyau :

```
Symbol: FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE [=1280x800@60]          

  │ Prompt: VESA default mode                                         

  │   Defined at drivers/video/Kconfig:598             

  │   Depends on: FB_VESA_TNG                                  

  │   Location:                                                      

  │     -> Device Drivers                              

  │       -> Graphics support   

```

----------

## tdyp

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Il faut également le module vesafb dans le noyau, sinon cette ligne est inutile
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai configuré cette résolution directement dans le noyau :
> 
> ```
> ...

   :Confused:  anw... ok. je verrai deja si gnome s est bien installé sans soucis et je verrai ca pour le noyau 

merci pour les infos. et encore desole pour les derangements.

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

un petit (resolu) a la fin de ton titre est le bienvenu  :Smile: 

Pour changer la résolution de ton écran sous Xorg, tu as aussi xrandr.

Et si tu ne peux pas augmenter la résolution, vérifies que la résolution max  donnée dans ton Xorg.conf est bien de 1024x768  :Smile: 

----------

## tdyp

ben ui je ne l ai pas fait puisque j avais d autres questions mais bon je creerai un autre post.

----------

## sebtx

Rien ne t'empêche de poser des questions en rapport avec ce post dans ce post.

Le résolu c'est pour que si quelqu'un ayant un problème similaire fait une recherche dans le moteur du forum, il sache en lisant le titre que le problème a été résolu dans ce topic.

Oula je sais pas si j'ai été bien clair là :-\

----------

## tdyp

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> Rien ne t'empêche de poser des questions en rapport avec ce post dans ce post.
> 
> Le résolu c'est pour que si quelqu'un ayant un problème similaire fait une recherche dans le moteur du forum, il sache en lisant le titre que le problème a été résolu dans ce topic.
> 
> Oula je sais pas si j'ai été bien clair là :-\

 

^^ oui oui t inquietes tu es on ne peut plus clair.

mais en fait non mon soucis est un peu ailleurs je vais quand meme essayer de chercher un peu et voir si j arrive a me depatouiller avant de venir vous embeter a nouveau = þ

----------

## tdyp

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Il faut également le module vesafb dans le noyau, sinon cette ligne est inutile
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai configuré cette résolution directement dans le noyau :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bonjour,

une petite question:

la valeur est ce toi qui l a fixee parce que moi je n arrive pas a changer la valeur. Si oui peux tu m expliquer la manip' 

merci!

edit: j ai trouvé... je n y arrive pas directement en me loggant en ligne de commande mais ca passe par un terminal... mouais bref...

----------

## tdyp

 :Rolling Eyes:  vous allez dire que je le fait expres mais la j avoue que je commence a me dire que j ai vraiment la poisse!

j essaiyais de parcourir un disque dur externe en ntfs... il etait un peu lent mais j y suis quand meme arrivé en ligne de commande.

je n y arrivais pas en graphique donc j ai changer le proprietaire et le groupe... et depuis... mon onterface graphique resté "figé" sur une fenetre grise. je dis figé mais en fait la souris fonctionne bien.

en rebootant sur le cdlive, je relance startx et evidemment il me renvoit une erreur:

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable.

suivi d autres avertissements mais sans grandes importances ( ca c est le rapport qui le dit ).

je sais que je vous embete.  :Confused:  mais a force de me taper toute ces galeres il arrivera bien un moment ou j arriverai a me depanner tout seul non ^^.

bref voila mon soucis. j attends vos reponses.

merci @ tous!!!

----------

## babos

Ca veut dire quoi "abandonné" ?

Je sens un air de tristesse derrière cet "abandonné".

Allez, courage,

c'est tellement beau quand le système de la gentoo est fini d'être construit

[edit] enfin, en fait, on a jamais fini de le construire  :Smile:  [/edit]

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut tdyp

Il y a 2 sortes de gens, ceux qui jouent du piano et ceux qui le portent, tu ne vas quand même pas te mettre à le porter????

Peux tu poster ton xorg.conf ainsi que la totalité de ton make.conf et le contenu de ton lsmod.

C'est la seconde fois que j'installe une gentoo sur 2 thinkpad différents (A31P et R50P).

L'A22m devrait être équivalent   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Rolling Eyes:  bon apres maintes et maintes recherche j ai en fait decouvert que je ne dois pas mettre "r128" dans le make.conf mais "mach64" le site ibm m a mal renseigné. bref.

j ai fait le changement, j ai reinstallé xorg-server, mais un soucis apparait:

dans la section device, sur la ligne driver apparait "vga" au lieu de "ati".

cette infos apparait lorsque je lance la commande "X -configure"

en remplacant l info, je lance "X -config /root/xorg.conf.new" et la le message suivant apparait:

"(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"

j ai lu des infos concernant cette erreur, certains propose de desactiver AIGLX. je tente, effectivement plus d erreur n apparait, mais l ecran ne s affiche pas.

et donc la mon soucis reapparait. maintenant que j ai trouver le bon pilote pour ma carte graphique, dois je desactiver "dri" dans le make.conf? dois je desactiver aiglx... question: que faire la je bloque litteralement.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

tdyp, 

Peux tu s'il te plaît poster ton make.conf, ton lsmod, ton xorg.conf.

AIGLX : --> désactivé

----------

## tdyp

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> tdyp, 
> 
> Peux tu s'il te plaît poster ton make.conf, ton lsmod, ton xorg.conf.
> 
> AIGLX : --> désactivé

 

salut merci de ton aide, voila ce que tu as demandé:

make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acpi opengl -dri pcmcia java javascript use cdr dvd dvdr cdrw avahi dbus"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="mach64"

LINGUAS="fr"

```

lsmod

```
Module                     Size  Used by

pcmcia                       30628  4

yenta_socket                 23436  4

rsrc_nonstatic         11008  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core         32528  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

intel_agp         20892  1
```

xorg.cong

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section

 "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section

 "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section

 "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section

 "InputDevice"

   Identifier

  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section

 "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section

 "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "KGAUniversal"          # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

autre soucis en comparant le driver de ma carte et le driver d autres config moi je vois que j ai "vga" au lieu d "ati"....  :Confused: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Bonjour tdyp,

Ton xorg.conf me paraît un peu light   :Rolling Eyes: 

Dans la section Device: 

```
Driver "ati"

    Option "DPMS"
```

Dans la section Monitor: 

```
HorizSync 31.5-48.5

VertRefresh 40-70
```

 (à corriger ensuite).

Dans la section screen:

```
Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

DefaultColorDepth 24

DefaultDepth 24

SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Ensuite, peux tu mettre en module dans le make menuconfig 

Device Drivers ---> Character devices  --->

     <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

     <M>   ATI chipset support

```
make && make modules_install
```

```
find /lib/modules/ta version de kernel/
```

ajoutes dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 ce que tu as sous 

```
/lib/modules/ta version de kernel/kernel/drivers/char/agp/
```

```
exemple: --> agpgart
```

```
update-modules
```

```
reboot
```

Ensuite post le contenu de 

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tdyp

voila le fichier

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 #21 Mon May 14 16:05:17 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 13 May 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May 17 15:53:40 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "off"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c42e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 104c,ac1b card 1400,0000 rev 03 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 104c,ac1b card 3000,0000 rev 03 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,1229 card 8086,2205 rev 0c class 02,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 11c1,045c card 8086,2205 rev 01 class 07,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 1013,6003 card 1014,0153 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c4d card 1014,0154 rev 64 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x008c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1e00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x14000000 - 0x17ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x10000000 - 0x13ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:2:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x1c000000 - 0x1fffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x18000000 - 0x1bffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x rev 100, Mem @ 0xf5000000/24, 0xf4200000/12, I/O @ 0x2000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4122000 - 0xf4122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf4121000 - 0xf4121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf411ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4120000 - 0xf4120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf4200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf4122000 - 0xf4122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf4121000 - 0xf4121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf411ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4120000 - 0xf4120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf4200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4122000 - 0xf4122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4121000 - 0xf4121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf411ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf4120000 - 0xf4120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf4200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX disabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 6.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   AI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   AI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Card0".

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 detected.

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 assigned to active "Device" section "Card0".

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4122000 - 0xf4122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4121000 - 0xf4121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf411ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf4120000 - 0xf4120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf4200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "atimisc"

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//atimisc_drv.so

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 6.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4122000 - 0xf4122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4121000 - 0xf4121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf411ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf4120000 - 0xf4120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf4200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [22] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) ATI(0): Chipset:  "ati".

(**) ATI(0): Depth 24,

 (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) ATI(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) ATI(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) ATI(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 4096 kB

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MACH64

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MACH64RM

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(II) ATI(0): BIOS Data:  BIOSSize=0x10000, ROMTable=0x00FA.

(II) ATI(0): BIOS Data:  ClockTable=0x0A0E, FrequencyTable=0x09E8.

(II) ATI(0): BIOS Data:  LCDTable=0x016C, LCDPanelInfo=0xEDA8.

(II) ATI(0): BIOS Data:  VideoTable=0x0000, HardwareTable=0x014A.

(II) ATI(0): BIOS Data:  I2CType=0x0F, Tuner=0x00, Decoder=0x00, Audio=0x0F.

(--) ATI(0): ATI 3D Rage Mobility graphics controller detected.

(--) ATI(0): Chip type 4C4D "LM", version 4, foundry TSMC, class 0, revision 0x01.

(--) ATI(0): AGP bus interface detected;  block I/O base is 0x2000.

(--) ATI(0): ATI Mach64 adapter detected.

(!!) ATI(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) ATI(0): Internal RAMDAC (subtype 1) detected.

(==) ATI(0): RGB weight 888

(==) ATI(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) ATI(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) ATI(0): Using Mach64 accelerator CRTC.

(--) ATI(0): 1024x768 panel (ID 1) detected.

(--) ATI(0): Panel model IBM XGA.

(--) ATI(0): Panel clock is 65.146 MHz.

(II) ATI(0): Using digital flat panel interface.

(II) ATI(0): Storing hardware cursor image at 0xF53FFC00.

(II) ATI(0): Using 8 MB linear aperture at 0xF5000000.

(!!) ATI(0): Virtual resolutions will be limited to 4095 kB

 due to linear aperture size and/or placement of hardware cursor image area.

(II) ATI(0): Using Block 0 MMIO aperture at 0xF4200400.

(II) ATI(0): Using Block 1 MMIO aperture at 0xF4200000.

(==) ATI(0): Write-combining range (0xf5000000,0x400000)

(II) ATI(0): MMIO write caching enabled.

(--) ATI(0): 4096 kB of SGRAM (2:1) 32-bit detected (using 4095 kB).

(WW) ATI(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.

(II) ATI(0): Engine XCLK 62.227 MHz;  Refresh rate code 1.

(--) ATI(0): Internal programmable clock generator detected.

(--) ATI(0): Reference clock 29.500 MHz.

(WW) ATI(0): Extraneous XF86Config HorizSync specification(s) ignored.

(WW) ATI(0): Extraneous XF86Config VertRefresh specification(s) ignored.

(II) ATI(0): Maximum clock: 124.00 MHz

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) ATI(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (I)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Built-in mode "Native panel mode": 65.1 MHz, 62.6 kHz, 81.4 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "Native panel mode"   65.15  1024 1024 1032 1040  768 768 769 770

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.38  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.6 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 246 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(==) ATI(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) ATI(0): I2C bus "Mach64" initialized.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf4200fff (0x1000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4122000 - 0xf4122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf4121000 - 0xf4121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4100000 - 0xf411ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4120000 - 0xf4120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xf4200000 - 0xf4200fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf5000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [17] 0   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [25] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [26] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) ATI(0): Write-combining range (0xf5000000,0x400000)

(WW) ATI(0): DRI static buffer allocation failed -- need at least 7680 kB video memory

(II) ATI(0): Largest offscreen areas (with overlaps):

(II) ATI(0):    1024 x 255 rectangle at 0,768

(II) ATI(0):    768 x 256 rectangle at 0,768

(II) ATI(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture

 (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

Solid filled rectangles

8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      8 128x128 slots

(==) ATI(0): Backing store disabled

(==) ATI(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) ATI(0): DPMS enabled

(II) ATI(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut tdyp, 

Apparement il n'y a pas d'amélioration   :Question: 

Que te donnes 

```
xdpyinfo | grep dim
```

Peux tu essayer de rajouter (en plus de ton mach64) dans ton make.conf 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev"
```

Recompile ensuite ton xorg-server   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tdyp

bonjour,

tu peux me dire a quoi tu vois qu il n y a pas de changement???

je vais faire les changements et poster ca.

----------

## tdyp

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Que te donnes 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ca m a renvoyé une erreur:

unable to open display""

revoila le fichier apres modif:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 7.2.0
> 
> Release Date: 22 January 2007
> ...

 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

T'es sur d'avoir mach64 chargé   :Question: 

```
lsmod | grep mach64
```

Tu as bien le support dans ton .config

```
Device Drivers --->

    Graphics support --->

<M> ATI Mach64 display support
```

Ton résultat de :

```
eselect opengl --list
```

Passes à 16 au lieu de 24 dans ton xorg.conf

```
Section Screen

DefaultDepth 16
```

ça finira bien par être OK   :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> T'es sur d'avoir mach64 chargé  
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers --->
> 
> ...

 

quand je disais que j etais un boulet....  :Confused: 

j ai pas verifier le reste mais ce qui est sur c est qu au niveau du noyau je l avais pas fait. je recompile ca et te donne des nouvelles.

edit: bon l ecran me fait des trucs bizarre. mais bon au moins un changement apparait alors je vais tout recommencer parce qu en parallele j ai zyeuter d autres sites sui m ont données quelques manip, ca doit etre pour ca que l ecran est un peu fou. je fait ca rapide!!  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

 :Very Happy: 

Après tu pourras t'attaquer au dri   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  bon ben visiblement le soucis reste le meme.

en fait ce qu il se passe c est que des le processus de demarrage en apres le choix du boot, le systeme commence a se charger puis l ecran devient fou. il reagit comme si il devait afficher une interface graphique, mais en fait l image est illisible.

je vais donc rebooter sur le livecd et voir dans le noyau ce qui peut causer le soucis. je soupsonne le noyau, car avan reinstallation le simple fait de cocher mach64 m a produit le meme effet. donc il doit y avoir un rapport...

----------

## tdyp

bon j ai tout reinstaller. avec les bons parametres. le xorg.conf n est pas comme l autre que l on avait configuré mais bon, lorsque je lance startx au moins je suis bien en 1024x768 au lieu de 800x600 comme avant. me sentant en veine j installe gnome. et tout se passe bien. donc je considere que la tout semble ok.

cependant j aimerai savoir ce que tu entends par " s occuper du dri" au vu de mon xorg.conf visiblement je ne peut pas avoir cette option...

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

C'est pour avoir l'accélération 3D: --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/dri-howto.xml

Il faut vérifier que ton chipset le supporte   :Question: 

Si tu n'en as pas besoin, ce n'est pas une obligation   :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> C'est pour avoir l'accélération 3D: --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/dri-howto.xml
> 
> Il faut vérifier que ton chipset le supporte  
> 
> Si tu n'en as pas besoin, ce n'est pas une obligation  

   :Rolling Eyes:  visiblement vu le mp que tu m as envoyé mon chipset le supporte. le len concernant l acceleration 3d cite aussi mon chip.

cependant j ai un peu suivi le sujet mais lorsqu on me demande de taper:

glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: no

et mon glxgears tourne autour des 141fps... c est pas bon hein????  :Confused: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> direct rendering: no

 

Implique pas d'accélération.

Pour avoir l'accélaretion, procèdes dans l'ordre:

1) 

```
eix -I xorg-server
```

:--> tu dois avoir le use dri, si tu ne l'a pas, ajoutes le

dans ton /etc/portage/package.use.

2) Dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf tu dois avoir dans la section "module" 

```

Load "glx" # 3D layer

Load "dri"

Load "drm"
```

3) Dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf: ajoutes

```

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

```

4) Dans la section "Device"

```

Option "RenderAccel" "true"

Option "dri" "true"

```

Ensuite 2 possibilités: soit tu mets le drm dans le kernel, ou tu emerge x11-drm

5) Dans ton kernel : -->Device driver --> Character Device

```

<M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

+ ton chipset

```

5bis) avec emerge x11-drm:

```

vi /etc/portage/package.use

```

Tu ajoutes

```

x11-base/x11-drm mach64

media-libs/mesa mach64

```

```

vi /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Tu ajoutes (sauf si tu l'a déjà fais)

```

x11-base/x11-drm ~x86

```

6) On recompile: 

```

emerge -a --newuse xorg-server x11-drm mesa

```

7) Vérifies bien que tu as mis "mach64" en dernier dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Si tu passes par emerge x11-drm: ajoutes "drm" dans  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Ensuite: un petit reboot

```

glxinfo | grep rendering pour valider l'accélération à Yes

```

Notes tous les paramètres modifiés, tu pourras ainsi revenir en arrière si besoin.  :Idea: 

Sauvegarde aussi ton xorg.conf    :Wink: 

Après cela tu devrais avoir l'accélération.

Quelques vérifications dans le dmesg et dans le /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## tdyp

ok je tente ca!  :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  je ne retrouve pas le fichier package.use, mais j ai modifier mon make.conf.

cependant l installe de x11-drm ne passe pas. je ne voit pas ou est le soucis tout commence pourtant bien  :Sad: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Par défault ces fichiers n'existent pas, il faut les créer   :Exclamation: 

Sous root:

```
cd /etc/portage

vi package.use

vi package.keywords 

```

Ensuite tu édites le fichier puis tu ajoutes le USE que tu souhaites.

```
vi package.use

```

Syntaxe de la ligne: Catégorie/Package Use

Pour /etc/portage/package.keywords : --> Catégorie/Package ~x86

Tu peux jeter un oeil sur la doc   :Idea: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## tdyp

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> Par défault ces fichiers n'existent pas, il faut les créer  
> 
> Sous root:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

... ôte moi d un doute, package.use et package.keyword sont des fichiers non? donc ce n est pas mkdir que je dois taper.

bref pour mon package.use j ai mis:

```

x11-base/x11-drm mach64

```

pour mon package.keyword j ai mis:

```

x11-base/x-11-drm ~x86

```

je vais retenter de nouveau emerge pour voir...

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  pareil

voila le resultat:

```

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.20-gentoo-r8

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-drm-20060608-kernelsource.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work

>>> Unpacking x11-drm-20060608-gentoo-0.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work

mv: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/patch/*kernel-2.4*': No such file or directory

 [32;01m*[0m Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 [32;01m*[0m   001_all_can-2004-1056-lock-checking.patch ...

[A[66C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   002_all_misc-makefile-fixes.patch ...

[A[66C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   003_all_undefined-true-false.patch ...

[A[66C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   004_all_conditional-config-include.patch ...

[A[66C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[66C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...

[A[66C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[66C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[66C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[66C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...

[A[66C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: drm

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm ...

 [32;01m*[0m Building DRM in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core...

+ ln -s ../shared-core/drm.h drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/drm_sarea.h drm_sarea.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_dma.c mga_dma.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_drm.h mga_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_drv.h mga_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_irq.c mga_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_state.c mga_state.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_ucode.h mga_ucode.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mga_warp.c mga_warp.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r128_drv.h r128_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r128_drm.h r128_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r128_cce.c r128_cce.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r128_state.c r128_state.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r128_irq.c r128_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_drv.h radeon_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_drm.h radeon_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_cp.c radeon_cp.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_irq.c radeon_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_mem.c radeon_mem.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/radeon_state.c radeon_state.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r300_cmdbuf.c r300_cmdbuf.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/r300_reg.h r300_reg.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/sis_drv.h sis_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/sis_drm.h sis_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/tdfx_drv.h tdfx_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_drm.h via_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_drv.h via_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_3d_reg.h via_3d_reg.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_drv.c via_drv.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_irq.c via_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_map.c via_map.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_dma.c via_dma.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_verifier.c via_verifier.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_verifier.h via_verifier.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/via_video.c via_video.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mach64_drv.h mach64_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mach64_drm.h mach64_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mach64_dma.c mach64_dma.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mach64_irq.c mach64_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/mach64_state.c mach64_state.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/i915_drv.h i915_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/i915_drm.h i915_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/i915_irq.c i915_irq.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/i915_mem.c i915_mem.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/i915_dma.c i915_dma.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/savage_drv.h savage_drv.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/savage_drm.h savage_drm.h

+ ln -s ../shared-core/savage_bci.c savage_bci.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/savage_state.c savage_state.c

+ ln -s ../shared-core/nv_drv.h nv_drv.h

sh ../scripts/create_linux_pci_lists.sh < ../shared-core/drm_pciids.txt

rm -f linux

ln -s . linux

make -C /usr/src/linux  SUBDIRS=`pwd` DRMSRCDIR=`pwd` modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_bufs.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_context.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_dma.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_drawable.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_drv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_fops.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_fops.c: In function 'drm_stub_open':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_fops.c:189: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_ioctl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_irq.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_irq.c: In function 'drm_irq_install':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_irq.c:135: warning: passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_lock.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_memory.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_proc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_stub.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_stub.c:51: error: size of array 'type name' is negative

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_stub.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m Portage could not build the DRM modules. If you see an ACCESS DENIED error,

 [31;01m*[0m this could mean that you were using an unsupported kernel build system. All

 [31;01m*[0m 2.4 kernels are supported, but only 2.6 kernels at least as new as 2.6.6

 [31;01m*[0m are supported.

!!! ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 99:   Called die_error

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 224:   Called die

!!! Unable to build DRM modules.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Yes, effectivement il faut lire vi au lieu de mkdir, ce sont bien des fichiers   :Embarassed:  .

(j'ai réédité mon post précédent).

 *tdyp wrote:*   

>  pour mon package.keyword j ai mis:
> 
> Code:
> 
> x11-base/x-11-drm ~x86

 

Erreur de syntaxe, enlèves le "-"   :Exclamation: 

```
 x11-base/x11-drm ~x86
```

  :Idea: 

Vérifies qu'il prend bien le useflag "video_cards_mach64":

```
emerge -pv x11-drm
```

----------

## tdyp

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> Yes, effectivement il faut lire vi au lieu de mkdir, ce sont bien des fichiers   .
> 
> (j'ai réédité mon post précédent).
> 
>  *tdyp wrote:*    pour mon package.keyword j ai mis:
> ...

 

oki je tente ca ^^ merci!!!

edit: j ai reverifié, c est moi qui est mal recopié, la syntaxe est bonne. cependant dans mon make.conf je n ai pas:

```

"VIDEO_CARDS_mach64" 

```

mais 

```

VIDEO_CARDS="mach64"

```

c est cette info que tu me demandes?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Dans ton make.conf, tu dois avoir:

```
 VIDEO_CARDS="mach64"
```

Dans ton /etc/portage/package.use

```
x11-base/x11-drm mach64
```

Dans ton /etc/portage/package.keywords (vérifie bien le s à la fin)

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> pour mon package.keywords j ai mis:
> 
> Code:
> 
> x11-base/x-11-drm ~x86

 

```
x11-base/x11-drm ~x86
```

Ma question était de vérifier l'intégration du useflag "mach64" dans x11-base/x11-drm

```
emerge -pv x11-drm
```

Tu dois avoir un * sur le use "VIDEO_CARDS_mach64", qui signifie que tu va compiler x11-drm avec le use mach64.

Ce qui m'étonne c'est que tu me dis que c'était une erreur de recopie alors que lorsque tu compiles x11-drm il prend la version stable : --> 20060608 , alors que tu devrais avoir :-->20070314   :Rolling Eyes:   .  ça doit être le s  :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> Dans ton make.conf, tu dois avoir:
> 
> ```
>  VIDEO_CARDS="mach64"
> ```
> ...

 

ca c est ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans ton /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ca c est ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans ton /etc/portage/package.keywords (vérifie bien le s à la fin)
> 
>  *tdyp wrote:*   pour mon package.keywords j ai mis:
> ...

 

ca je vais le reverifier

 *Quote:*   

> Tu dois avoir un * sur le use "VIDEO_CARDS_mach64", qui signifie que tu va compiler x11-drm avec le use mach64.
> 
> 

 

la par contre desole mais je seche. je ne comprends pas cette phrase.   :Confused: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> Citation:
> 
> Tu dois avoir un * sur le use "VIDEO_CARDS_mach64", qui signifie que tu va compiler x11-drm avec le use mach64.
> 
> la par contre desole mais je seche. je ne comprends pas cette phrase. 

 

Lorsque tu ajoutes dans /etc/portage/package.use la ligne suivante:

x11-base/x11-drm mach64

Et qu'ensuite tu fais un emerge -pv x11-drm, tu visualises les useflag utilisés (en rouge), les useflag non utilsés (en bleu) et enfin les nouveaux useflag (en vert avec un *).

Cela te permets de valider la prise en compte du useflag avant la compilation de x11-drm.  :Question: 

Tu devrais donc obtenir ceci:

```
emerge -pv x11-drm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/x11-drm-20070314  VIDEO_CARDS="-radeon -i810 mach64* -mga -nv -r128 -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -via" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## tdyp

ok j ai pigé.

j ai modifié le nom du fichier. et effectivement celui qu il me prends est plus recent.

lorsque je fait emerge -pv x11-drm il me mets bien en rouge mach64 mais pas d etoile.

par contre apres le reboot 

j ai tenter glxinfo mais le direct rendering est toujours a no

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Il est en rouge car il l'a pris lors de ta dernière compilation.

post ton 

```
eix -I x11-drm
```

----------

## tdyp

ci fait:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] x11-base/x11-drm
> 
>      Available versions:  (~)20051223[0m 20060608[0m (~)20060608-r1[0m (~)20070314[0m
> ...

 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Bon c'est OK pour x11-drm.

Jetes un oeil sur /var/log/Xorg.0.log pour voir les infos utiles.

Tu as bien mi le flag dri dans /etc/portage/package.use pour xorg-server?

que te donnes 

```
eselect opengl --list
```

----------

## tdyp

voila ce qu il y a dans mon package.use:

```

#x11.org

x11-base/x11-drm mach64

media-libs/mesa mach64

```

et voila ce que me renvoit la commande eselect etc...

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

[1]xorg-x11 
```

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Ok, je pense que le problème est que le use dri n'est pas actif dans ton xorg-server.

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> Code:
> 
> eix -I xorg-server
> 
> :--> tu dois avoir le use dri, si tu ne l'a pas, ajoutes le
> ...

 

valide que tu as le use dri.

```
eix -I xorg-server
```

Si ce n'est pas le cas, ajoute une ligne dans ton package.use

```
x11-base/xorg-server dri
```

Puis recompiles xorg-server

----------

## tdyp

 :Embarassed:  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanw ok je tente ca.

----------

## tdyp

 :Rolling Eyes:  je viens de remarquer que j avais oublié de redesactiver AIGLX.

bo j ai recompilé c est idem 

le direct rendering est toujours à "no"....

j arrive a m en demander si c est vraiment possible que ce pc puisse avoir l acceleration 3D....  :Confused: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Oui, il est possible que tu ne puisses pas avoir l'accélération 3D.

Fais quand même quelques dernières vérifications   :Idea: 

Tu as regardé le .log?

```
vi /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Vérifie la présence de ces lignes dans ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

    Load "glx" # 3D layer

    Load "dri"

    Load "drm"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "dri" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Group 0

Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Vérifie l'utilisation de drm par mach64

```
lsmod
```

Un extrait du mien, tu devrais avoir mach64 à la place de radeon

```
radeon                108128  3

drm                    63316  4 radeon

ati_agp                 6220  0

intel_agp              19228  1

agpgart                23024  3 drm,ati_agp,intel_agp
```

Vérifie ton /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

tu devrais avoir:

```

intel-agp

ati-agp

agpgart

drm

mach64
```

Après cela, je pense que tu peux synthétiser ce qui a été fait, afin que d'autres puissent y trouver les infos nécessaires de ta config liée au problème d'interface graphique.

Supprimes ce qui a été ajouté pour le DRI dans les fichiers de conf.

Unmerge x11-drm.

Et mettre un p'tit résolu.   :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Rolling Eyes:  ok je ferai ca se soir, a tete reposée...

----------

